# Max got his Canine Good Citizen title yesterday



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Max and I completed a second eight week basic obedience course yesterday and he sailed through the CGC test at the end of class. Five months ago, he was in a shelter and had never even been inside a home and now, he is about to start a tracking class. We will continue with more obedience as it has really improved his confidence level and he continues to blossom as my companion.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: to you both on a job well done.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's fantastic, yea Max:happyboogie:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:to you both....you should feel so proud!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

WhooHoo! Thats terrific! Congratulations!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What wonderful news! Great job you two. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations! We got our Saturday too!! It's a good feeling!! :hug:


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a fantastic outcome for a 'throw away' dog! Just goes to show how great a shelter/rescue dog can be! Thanks for finding him and then going forward to get that CGC!!!  

He's beautiful and has brains! Lucky you (lucky him :thumbup: )


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! Be sure to order all the CGC stuff- tags, t-shirts, hats, etc. My husband got a bunch of it when Stosh passed the test and it's been great PR- for the breed and for training


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is awesome. What a great story. And just the beginning...


----------

